# Smoked Elk Roast



## fathacker (Sep 18, 2008)

Turns out my hunting buddy got lucky on the archery elk hunt this year, and I now have some elk roasts in the freezer. I'm thinking about cooking it similar to a pork shoulder. The smoking process is perfect for fatty pieces of meat (pork Boston butt, picnic, etc.), but I've never tried smoking such a lean piece of meat before.

Does anyone have any experience with smoking an elk roast? If so, do you have any recipes or smoking methods to share?

Thanks,
~fathacker


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I make a gallon of brine solution and pump some into the meat. Then I soak the meat in whatever solution is left over. Store in fridge for a couple of days. Drain, rinse, then put it into the smoker.


I make pastrami out of elk roasts also. It is very very good and you just make it in the kitchen.


----------



## fathacker (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting. I was thinking about using a dry rub, but a brine might work better to help retain the moisture. I use a brine on chickens and turkeys (in fact I have a chicken in the fridge right now), but haven't tried it on anything other than poultry.

Thanks for the tip, I'll explore this option further.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I get some thin slices of beef or pork fat (1/4") from the butcher and place it over (cover) the roast(venison or elk) and find that it keeps it from drying out when smoking the roasts. You can brine or inject the roasts with various solutions (Tony's) Cajun Injector types and put whatever seasoning blend your taste likes.


----------

